# En acabat



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia, amics!

Una pregunteta que no té res a veure amb la traducció que m'ocupa - així m'esbargeixo una miquetona...

A mi em passa que m'agrada molt *en acabat* com a sinònim de *després *(allò que diem _en'cabat_); el problema que tinc és que no em trobo còmoda escrivint-ho. És a dir, ho faig servir en parlar, però, a l'hora d'escriure, se'm fa estrany això d'*en acabat*. Us passa el mateix? Ho feu anar més en la llengua oral que en l'escrita?


----------



## betulina

Hola, TPS!

Doncs jo no és res que acostumi a dir, encara que m'agrada com sona. Pensant-hi, però, sí que em passa que quan ho llegeixo se'm fa lleugerament estrany, justament per això que dius.

De tota manera, ara que en sóc més conscient, miraré d'incorporar-ho en el meu vocabulari! Que de sinònims mai no en sobren.

-Gràcies per l'esbarjo!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Veig que a Google té força presència: EnAcabat.

Gràcies pel teu comentari, Betu


----------



## RIU

El mau avi quan explicava una història com a mínim ho deia 300 cops. Nosaltres no solem dir-ho. I ara que ho dius, no em sona gaire haver-ho llegit, o com a mínim no m'ha quedat l'estructura.


----------



## castellot

Doncs la meva àvia sempre deia "acabat", mai no deia "després", i de fet no semblava tenir cap relació amb el verb acabar. Era una paraula amb el seu significat precís. "Acabat aniràs a portar les sabates al sabater". Els que no l'heu sentida de petits, l'heu de recuperar, perquè és preciosa. Els tresors de les llengües són això.


----------



## RIU

He, he, de vegades la faig servir amb la meva canalla. Un cop de cap, ves.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Em ve al cap una altra forma semblant que s'està perdent. Es tracta del gerundi compost. Per exemple.

Havent dinat faig la migdiada... Que vol dir tot just després d'haver acabat de dinar.
Vaig sortir de casa havent fet la migdiada.


----------



## olaszinho

Stbn_fcr said:


> Em ve al cap una altra forma semblant que s'està perdent. Es tracta del gerundi compost. Per exemple.
> 
> Havent dinat faig la migdiada... Que vol dir tot just després d'haver acabat de dinar.
> Vaig sortir de casa havent fet la migdiada.


 
Salut!

No ho sabia que el gerundi compost s'està perdent, al meu llibre de català, es tracta d'una gramàtica força recent, encara s'empra moltíssim, com en aquest exemple:
_"Rafael al migdia dina en un bar a prop de la feina i *havent dinat* torna a treballar fins a les nou"._


----------



## lexipaco

Al fin y al cabo, parece que existen dos sentidos de la expresión:
  Uno es el gerundio compuesto al que se refiere olaszinho (._..havent dinat..._) y el otro un adverbio de tiempo equivalente a _després_.


----------



## freeride.rafa

Jo la trobo molt maca l'expressió, i malgrat no tenir avis ni pares catalans, m'he fet un fart de sentir-ho per les meves contrades. Aquí està molt estès (Girona) entre la gent de soc arrel. "encabat" com "tot just després". Ara se que realment existeix i s'escriu "en acabat". Gràcies per l'aportació.


----------



## Xavier31416

*encabat:*

ésAdir > encabat


Lleng. col·loquial.

Variant (aglutinació) de la forma *en acabat*, amb valor adverbial.

Equival a *després*.

Pot anar sol o seguit d'un complement introduït per la preposició *de*.

*Es va disculpar i encabat se'n va anar
Encabat de dinar, farem migdiada*


----------



## Penyafort

Personalment no estic gaire d'acord amb l'ÉsAdir en aquest cas. 

Jo soc el primer a dir _encabat_, però també hi ha gent que diu _en acabat_, en la seva forma plena. De la mateixa manera dic _tronja, cargol, vai nar, _etc., però els escric en la seva forma plena. Si se m'acudís d'escriure'ls com els dic -per representar la parla oral, per exemple-, el més lògic per mi seria recórrer a un apòstrof. Però entenc que a molta gent, lingüistes inclosos, veure molts apòstrofs els repel·leix força, i troben que escriure-ho així és més elegant (cosa que xoca amb el fet d'estar representant una parla vulgar; si no, comencem per reduir diacrítics i acabarem pels _encabat vainà cumprà'ls tronges _).


----------

